# our first night is tonight



## wildcouple (May 24, 2019)

Hi everyone, my husband and I are just hanging out at the house tonight having a few beers and I stumbled on this forum site and we decided to join. Who is all out there and you can address me or my husband.


----------



## REHH (May 26, 2019)

Hey Welcome to The Forum there's a lot of people here lurking around in the shadows.....lol


----------



## Gibbs1 (May 26, 2019)

To the both of you, welcome to ironmag forum

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## Arnold (May 26, 2019)

wildcouple said:


> Hi everyone, my husband and I are just hanging out at the house tonight having a few beers and I stumbled on this forum site and we decided to join. Who is all out there and you can address me or my husband.



Welcome!


----------



## brazey (May 26, 2019)

Welcome ​


----------



## TripleOvertime (May 26, 2019)

Welcome to the forum.  Pull up a seat and stay a while.


----------

